# Calling all NC40's, where are you??



## Glitterati (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi ladies of the NC40 persuasion, 

Just looking for a forum for exchanging of product ideas and tips for us NC40's.  What are your favorite products; lipsticks, blushes, powders, paint pots, anything!

What are you buying from the new collections and what are some of your staples from the permanent line, whats fun and what a must have!

Lots of questions, but since I discovered this forum I can't stop reading it, I need rehab from this site and thats another question; are you obsessed with makeup?


----------



## anita22 (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh good thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am NC35 in winter, NC40 in summer (summer's just beginning here though!)

Can't possibly list them all, but here's some of my staples from the perm line. In terms of my preferences & colour choices, I generally tend towards warm neutrals rather than bright colours.
*
Eyeshadow*
Romp
Shroom
Embark
Antiqued
Charcoal Brown (great natural crease colour)
Brun
Print
Star Violet (always paired with Expensive Pink)
Nocturnelle
*
Paint Pots*
Bare Study
Ground Work

*Blush*
Fleur Power
Lilicent (blushcreme)
Margin
Gingerly

*Lipstick*
Lovelorn
Angel
Freckletone (great peachy nude)
Bare slimshine

*Lip/Lustreglasses*
VGVI SE
VGV
Love Nectar
Nymphette
Poetique

*Sculpting Powder*
Shadester


----------



## nunu (Oct 6, 2008)

These 2 threads may help as well because there are reccomendations for nc40's as well.

http://specktra.net/f270/nc43-44-where-you-92037/

http://specktra.net/f270/my-desi-sou...ctually-90989/


----------

